
AI for - mrbashirbashir
We are investing and building AI applications. Tell us your AI idea and we will build the best one.
======
gus_massa
If you post a web page with some info for your business/project/whatever
perhaps you can get more people interested because they may be sure that you
get the technical capabilities.

Usually it's better to post a few _interesting_ projects/blog post to build
some credibility.

